# What chance of pregnancy with grade B and C frostie's?



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I have a quick question.

I have 3 frostie's at the Oxford Fertility clinic which are grade 1 B and 2 C.  When these were frozen I was told that they only freeze embies that they think have a good chance of thawing and then being usable.

I discovered from some other websites that some clinic's only freeze grade A's, as they think that you don't get much of a chance from other grades.

I was really upset about this, as these frosties are my last chance of giving my son a sibling.

Can anyone let me know if they have had a successful outcome from these grades.

Thanks
Stacey


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi one of my friends who isn't on this board had two embryos implanted who were considered grade 2 (pres there equivalent of B). Anyway these grade two ers turned into a set of boy and girl twins, are now 4 years old and perfect in every way (she'd like a volume control for them of course but what mummy wouldn't). Way I see it is who even knows what grade we'd have been judged at if we got looked at under a microscope, well never know. But yes, from what I've heard these so called grade 2's can turn out rather fab. Good luck with your tx xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I like your point about what grade we would have been.  So, so true, I will stop worrying now.

Thanks
Stacey


----------

